# 69 spoiler location?



## Desertrat22 (Oct 10, 2021)

Is there dimensions anywhere,as to where to drill the 4 holes for mounting? Thank you.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome. 
Bummer. I was just at the garage measuring 
For the gto emblem on my original judge lid 2 hours ago for another gent 

I will be back down there Friday Saturday
I thought about snapping a few picks of those holes but I didnt
The measurements will be for a factory spoiler
NOT aftermarket


----------



## Cmon Son (Nov 21, 2020)

I want to thank you in advance when you get back with the hole locations for the factory spoiler. My 69 came with a judge spoiler from the previous owner and I think it would look nice with it on.


----------

